# Getting a file server that wil run Gentoo Linux

## Shining Arcanine

I wanted to install Gentoo Linux on my old Dell Dimension V350 to use it as a file server, VPN server and private portage mirror. In a previous thread, I learned that system is too flaky to run Gentoo and the other system I could have used in its place was missing parts I need to make it work. The amount it would cost to get the necessary parts is starting to approach the cost of a new system and getting it working once I have the parts is beginning to look like a hit or miss proposition, so I am looking at my options in that respect.

So far the cheapest system I can find costs $279 from Dell:

http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/servers/poweredge-t110/pd.aspx?refid=poweredge-t110&s=bsd&cs=04

It costs significantly more than it would cost for me to get the parts to get a Pentium II system working, assuming that the parts I do have still work. It is also probably more energy efficient than an old Pentium II, so the difference in energy consumption should somewhat offset the increased cost.

Does anyone have any opinions on how good or bad this system would be (i.e. will it run Gentoo?) and also does anyone have any suggestions for other, potentially less expensive, possibilities?

----------

## John R. Graham

On the old PII, how much RAM, disk space, and the CPU speed, please?

- John

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> On the old PII, how much RAM, disk space, and the CPU speed, please?
> 
> - John

 

The Dell Dimension V350 had a 350MHz Pentium II processor, 384MB of RAM and I added 520GB of space via a 200GB drive and a 320GB drive. It could not compile the kernel without internal compiler errors, so I eventually declared it to be a lost cause. I might still be able to run Windows on it for old times' sake, but knowing that it is not stable under load, I think that would be a waste of time.

The other Pentium II based PC just had a motherboard, a case, a 266MHz processor, a floppy drive and some cables. The PSU from the Dell system likely uses a non-standard ATX connector, the graphics card is integrated into the motherboard and the floppy drives' bezel is integrated with the case, so none of those parts could be moved to the other system, while the remaining parts can, so I would just need a PSU and a graphics card. The graphics card is not strictly necessary, but getting things working initially would likely be a pain without it.

----------

## John R. Graham

Were the "internal compiler errors" manifested as "Bus error", by chance?

- John

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Were the "internal compiler errors" manifested as "Bus error", by chance?
> 
> - John

 

No. It said "internal compiler error". It had nothing more to describe the issue that was useful other than the suggestion that I file a bug report. Here is a link to the previous thread; I forgot to link it earlier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818900-highlight-.html

In that thread it was suggested that the issue was my hardware and after everything I have done with it, I am inclined to agree. :/

----------

## Headrush

Much cheaper and save you a ton in electrical costs for a machine running 24/7: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856167037&cm_re=330-_-56-167-037-_-Product

I was concerned that a Atom based CPU might not be powerful enough but I've had zero issues using mine as a media server.

(dual core and 64 bit - Atom 330 in one above)

For the services you are running should work fine also.Last edited by Headrush on Tue Mar 16, 2010 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pdr

If wanting to run x86_64 watch which atom you get; that 330 will do 64-bit but ones like the N270 will not.

----------

## Jaglover

It's not clear where you live, but if you can buy from eBay then an used Blade will be great, too.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

I was digging through my closet trying to find the power adapter for my external hard drive enclosure and I happened to find my old NSLU2 from 3.5 years ago that I thought I bricked and subsequently threw-out (because I could not find it a few weeks ago). I had wanted to unbrick it then, so upon finding it, I plugged it into my network to see what the damage I had done to it was and it worked as if I had done nothing to it, which is plausible considering my inexperience with these things back then.

I still need to find the power cable for my external hard drive enclosure, but this is progress, as it means that I can get a file server setup with a very small initial investment. Now to figure out how to install a Linux distribution on it.  :Very Happy: 

I actually had another thread for this a few weeks ago when I thought I still had my NSLU2 (before I thought I put it in the trash because I could not find it), so I will continue this there:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816789.html

Sorry about all of the jumping around, but being a full time student on a limited income means that I need to figure out how to do the things I want to do with the least amount of money; hence my meandering process of getting a file server working.

----------

